# 4/3 yankee snook



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice Work Trey!!! Way to go dad!! Nice to see a report from you Eric, it's been a while. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a nice snook. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

""We saw a couple eagles together but didn't get a pic in time, then a few minutes later we saw this one alone with the dove below it, which we thought was kinda' neat.""
-nice report and snook --thats one lucky dove 
-anytide


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

love hearing about snook up here.... I miss the days of double digit snook days down in flamingo....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I miss the days of double digit snook days down in flamingo....


me too


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a great snook for that area  nice report guys


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You're obviously teaching him well Eric. Nice snook indeed!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice snook Trey! 
Good job guys...Looks like a great day.


----------

